# Dom DeLuise: 1933 - 2009



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dom DeLuise: 1933 - 2009 *

Washington Post - ‎2 hours ago‎
Dom DeLuise -- the roly-poly actor, comedian, author and chef -- died at the age of 75. Dom DeLuise, the actor, comedian, and chef, has at the age of 75.
Dom Deluise dead at 75; We'll remember the wisecracks New York Daily News

Dom DeLuise dies at 75 Kansas City Star


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

You will be missed Capt.








http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...h62IBw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh that sucks ...another great comedian gone.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Loved him in Fatso..RIP


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

RIP Dom.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Dom!


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

To the real CPT Chaos, Rest in Peace.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

R.I.P.

I was never a big fan....I thought Chris Farley's impersonation of him was far funnier than the real thing.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

A very funny man

RIP Dom you will be missed


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Very sad to hear. RIP Dom!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

RIP Dom. He was a very funny man, but I have not seen him on the screen in many years.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I think the best role he ever played was a psychotic character named "Marlon" in a relatively obscure movie starring Burt Reynolds called "The End".

Reynolds plays a guy with a few months to live and in order to not have to wait until "The End", he tries various ways to kill himself.
The hapless DeLuise tries to help...
Some very funny moments in this film.. Definitely worth a look.



Delta784 said:


> R.I.P. I was never a big fan....I thought Chris Farley's impersonation of him was far funnier than the real thing.


That whole sketch was a thing a beauty. Carson, Reynolds & DeLuise.. Farley peeing his pants sealed the sketch.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"The End" was terrific. I can't spoil the ending but you gotta admire how dedicated Dom's character is to the cause.

I loved his VERY brief cameo in "Johnny Dangerously." "I'm-a da Pope!"

RIP Sir, thanks for the many laughs.


----------

